# Projekt in Projekt Explorer durchlaufen



## Alex04 (12. Feb 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Damit ein auf EMF/GMF basierendes Plugin XML Dateien ausliest und Objekte gemäß Metamodellen in den Speicher lädt muss durch den Projekt Explorer von Eclipse bis zur Projekt Datei "gegangen" werden. (Baum-Struktur). 
Jetzt meine Frage, kann man das automatiesieren? Also praktisch ein durchlaufen dieses Projekt-Baumes simulieren und dann eben dem EMF-Loader der XML Dateien immer "bescheidgeben" wenn man bei einer Datei angelangt ist, diese gemäß vorgegebenen Metamodellen zu laden?

Wäre echt für jede Hilfe dankbar

Lg
Alex


----------



## Wildcard (12. Feb 2009)

Wtf? Ich verschieb das erstmal ins richtige Forum, und dann erklärst du das nochmal langsam. Was hat jetzt der Project Explorer mit einem EMF Modell zu tun?


----------



## fifo (19. Feb 2009)

Hallo Alex,

ich habe zwar auch nicht wirklich verstanden was du genau willst, aber ich mal mein Glück.

Mit 


```
IProject [] projects = ResourcesPlugin.getWorkspace().getRoot().getProjects();
```
bekommst du alle Projekte im Workspace. Du könntest nun über das Array iterieren und die die Informationen auslesen die du benötigst.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------

